# bubble hash points?



## red_ss (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys..

i looked up in the bubble hash thred its really good and helpfull but there is some points i need to understand before i go throw the process.. so please help me..

1- what kind of bag do i need ( plastic or fabric )

2- can i use only one bag for one strain?

3- after the water drains how i collect triches and dry the

I hope ill find an answer
Thanks


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2008)

Well red, you need "Bubblebags", or a reasonable facsimily of. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31294&postcount=7
.. shows collecting it off the screens, and http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31298&postcount=11 .. shows it dried and pressed.
  The bags are reusable. I've had mine for about 5 years, and they are barely broke in. 

  If you only have a small amount, and wish to experiment a little, here are a couple of threads of interest..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23996


----------



## smokybear (Apr 18, 2008)

There are threads that show you the step by step process of making bubble hash. Make sure to read over those. I found them very informative. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## red_ss (Apr 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Well red, you need "Bubblebags", or a reasonable facsimily of.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31294&postcount=7
> .. shows collecting it off the screens, and http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31298&postcount=11 .. shows it dried and pressed.
> The bags are reusable. I've had mine for about 5 years, and they are barely broke in.
> ...


 
Thank you buudy.. i went throw the threads you attached ..

- but where can i get the bubble bags ? if they are maid specily for hash i dont think i will find them any where near where i live.!

do i have any options such as using other bags or maybe a cotton T-shirt..etc

Thanks


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

HGB's "Ghetto hash" thread   is a pretty good option. 
The proper sized silk screen could be purchased and a seamstress could build them.
Bubblebags can be purchased online, but they ain't 'cheap'.
  There "used" to be another manufacturer, retailer for a very similar bag, but the name escapes me at the moment. Maybe another member will chime in...


----------



## nickname (Apr 20, 2008)

the best hash you can make comes when you use one of these machines.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bubbleator-3-Ba...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

its a b quick bubbleator, its being sold on ebay as a mini washing machine but it comes with bubblebags in, you fill up the machine with ice water and then use the 3 bags provided with the system to extract the thc,

the 3 filters it comes with are *220mc,78, and 37mc,

 this will give you some real nice hash and it takes the work out of stirring it for you, the machine is expensive but then so are decent bubblebags,

heres the same thing being sold by a head shop but being sold with its intended purpose,

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/onlin...ck.cfm?iProductID=2698&iProductCategoryID=723

its exactly the same thing

happy hunting
*


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

> the best hash you can make comes when you use one of these machines.


  I've no experiece with those machines, but I do have with Bubblebags. I have the 7 bag set, a bit of overkill in one aspect. But on the other hand, the more numerous the varied mesh is, the more segregated/filtered the product is.
  I know from experience, that the less "beating, stirring" that occurs, the more pure (less plant material) results.  I like to manually stir my 'first' run with only a wooden spoon. Aggresively, but not so to break a sweat  for 10-15 minutes. Ley 'em settle and extract the first wash. 
  Usually somewhere in those screens, I'll get a return that is nearly white. "THAT" is the stuff!  Usually the highest percentage of trichome "heads" are found., pure bubble.
   I've also learned that size of the 'heads' (best/most potent) will vary from strain to strain and found in different screens.
  Second run is my "production" run. I'll run a paint paddle in my cordless for 10-15 minutes. This will get the rest of the triches and produces great product, but wil inherantly also contain a slight amount of plant matter.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 26, 2008)

lol why do noobs have such strong opinions that are always wrong. 

I feel so dumb using the word noob but i had too.


----------

